# 1971 bg february lemon peeler whats it worth?



## james (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey the cable New here just wondering what this would be worth its all original chain guard is the original silk screen tires have 71 date codes and chrome is really good few blemishes but everything on it is original except missing shocks and wring handle bars lol but otherwise it's a good survivor bought it from a guy who had it in storage. Seat has fluff in it but has a couple unoticable cuts. Let me know what you guys think it's worth or what I should ask for if I decide to sell it thanks


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 31, 2016)

........ $800


----------



## james (Jan 31, 2016)

is that what you would offer or is that the face value for it lol?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 31, 2016)

that would be an offer


----------



## james (Jan 31, 2016)

i can get the shocks for free their original and a bit worn to match this bikes conditon


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 1, 2016)

If you can get it just means the more money you can get. You would see $1500 on eBay for it probably


----------



## xochi0603 (Feb 3, 2016)

This is a scam. Same bike has sold locally her in Michigan. Same pics. It's back posted on ebay too. Run Forest Run  stay away


----------



## vastingray (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for looking out xochi0603 !!!


----------

